# Finishing time



## jake thorn (Jun 17, 2011)

How many hours should it take 2 men to mud, tape and sand (finish) a 400 sheet residential job?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

jake thorn said:


> How many hours should it take 2 men to mud, tape and sand (finish) a 400 sheet residential job?


what is ceiling height, how much bead, alot of off angles, pain in the ass homeowner wanting to talk and have everything explained to him then wondering why nothing is getting done, controlled climate, how was the hanging to begin with, 

You see their are so many variables I personally cannot tell you how many hours just a guess I would say 5 or 6.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Depends on if they are throwing the mud at the wall Zulu style, hand taping, using a banjo, using automatic tools, using Apla-Tech, and all of the above that Woody stated.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Hand finishers. two men rolling on a cut up house. 14 days? slick ceilings and walls.I don't do knock down , but I hear it can hide a lot of imperfections:whistling2:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

shouldnt take longer than 2 weeks.We would probably be there for 2 weeks but also would be doing other jobs iin the meantime.It would be less if that was only job had going


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

If you're footage, 9-10 days. If you're hourly, that thing is going to take a loooooong time boss, maybe all of a month.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

Mudslinger said:


> If it's a cut up beast you have to figure in some time for sitting on a bucket depressed, because it seems to never end.:yes:


i was doing that today. hahahahaha


----------



## viezurel (Jun 19, 2011)

No more than 5-7 days


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

If you're talking 400-8' sheets that's 12,800sq. I could do that myself if it's 8 or 9 ft high with a couple small cathedrals in about 10-12 long days. So I'd say 2 good guys could do it in half that time if everything dries well day to day.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I have one starting week after this one 380 sheet 54" lower level (9') & 8 ft lids upper with 3 tray ceilings and all bull-nose, I figured 9 days to tape & finish myself and one day messing around spraying ceilings with knockdown and walls get light knockdown. It may go less after tape & beads are on and screws done (3 days) then 2 days per coat 8 hr days. That is if I have any steam left have a bowling alley & school to get done nothing major just a couple hundred sheets.


----------

